# US Flag Has 51 Stars... and other stupidity



## Dodger Greywing (Apr 29, 2010)

Political Vox Pop

This video was made by a few of my friends for a class--they asked students at Indiana University several political and US history related questions. All the people interviewed were random folks stopped on the street, and all their answers to the questions are their own.

It's a bit tragic.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 29, 2010)

I would put the "I don't know" on equal footing with the "51," myself.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

The US has too many states, couldn't you get rid of a few of them?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 29, 2010)

I fear to ask how many think Arizona's new border law outlaws New Mexico.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Apr 29, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I fear to ask how many think Arizona's new border law outlaws New Mexico.


That would actually be pretty hilarious. Sad, but hilarious.



			
				TashkentFox said:
			
		

> The US has too many states, couldn't you get rid of a few of them?


No. Unless you want to take a few. I've got a list.



			
				CommodoreKitty said:
			
		

> I would put the  "I don't know" on equal footing with the "51," myself.


Of course. At least "51" tried.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> No. Unless you want to take a few. I've got a list


Hey I'd take a few for Canada, Calm boring northern border states only please.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> No. Unless you want to take a few. I've got a list.



Give me the list and I shall consult with Stephen Harper.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey I'd take a few for Canada, Calm boring northern border states only please.



New England would complete the set.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey I'd take a few for Canada, Calm boring northern border states only please.


No no, we like them. They don't cause problems.

The list includes Arizona, Oklahoma, Texas, Florida, and Utah, though.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> No no, we like them. They don't cause problems.
> 
> The list includes Arizona, Oklahoma, Texas, Florida, and Utah, though.



Florida can go back to the Spanish, give Oklahoma to the Indians as their own nation and the rest should go back to Mexico.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2010)

you cant give florida back to spain as its very obvious the Spain doesnt like the other spanish.


and it doesnt matter in a few hundred years we wont exist anyway cause florida is slowly going below sea level


----------



## Aleu (Apr 29, 2010)

TwT -lives in Florida-


----------



## Ratte (Apr 29, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey I'd take a few for Canada, Calm boring northern border states only please.



:[


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 29, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> No no, we like them. They don't cause problems.
> 
> The list includes Arizona, Oklahoma, Texas, Florida, and Utah, though.


 
Texas only causes problems because it is awesome like that. 

Indiana... Home of....

Poet, you can take all the Northern States, or the NAFTA countries can become one big fuckfest, and the borderwall will be smaller.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 30, 2010)

If somebody with a video camera asked me how many states were in the U.S. I'd say "OVER 9000!"


----------



## Dodger Greywing (May 1, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> If somebody with a video camera asked me how many states were in the U.S. I'd say "OVER 9000!"


My friends would actually probably love you for that.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 1, 2010)

I wouldnt mind seeing another, because then we get more conspiracy theroies regarding 51 and the patch of dirt in Nevada.


----------



## TwilightV (May 1, 2010)

We should've had 49 since the Dakota's are really just one state pretending to be two. >:V


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> We should've had 49 since the Dakota's are really just one state pretending to be two. >:V



What about North and South Carolina? They only exist because the company that owned the colony had an internal dispute in the early 18th century. And don't forget East and West Virginia.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (May 2, 2010)

There is no East Virginia, Tashenkt. You're forgiven, since you're not American though.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 2, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> There is no East Virginia, Tashenkt. You're forgiven, since you're not American though.



I know it's not _officially_ called East Virginia, but it might as well be.


----------



## Vriska (May 2, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The US has too many states, couldn't you get rid of a few of them?


Yeah, just make a giant mento-coke bomb.


----------



## Slyck (May 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The US has too many states, couldn't you get rid of a few of them?



I say give Washington and Montana to China or Cuba or some other free country and some more back to the Natives.


----------



## WolfToTheJay (May 3, 2010)

dodgerwolf said:


> No no, we like them. They don't cause problems.
> 
> The list includes Arizona, Oklahoma, Texas, Florida, and Utah, though.


hell ya go Florida  mah home state /:0


----------



## TashkentFox (May 4, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I say give Washington and Montana to China or Cuba or some other free country and some more back to the Natives.



Why not Canada? British Columbia is dying to get it's hands on Oregon, Washington and Idaho.


----------



## Slyck (May 5, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why not Canada? British Columbia is dying to get it's hands on Oregon, Washington and Idaho.



I'll probably move to Vancouver some day. What I said wasn't meant to be taken literally.


----------

